# Turbo trainer with virtual reality screen



## BigonaBianchi (8 Oct 2012)

Is there such a thing as a turbo trainer that hooks the bike up to a large screen so that you get the feel of riding through real roads countryside etc in your living room?


----------



## oldfatfool (8 Oct 2012)

Tacx do 2 or 3 VR models depending on how much you want to pay and how much resistance you want the unit capable of. The limiting factor I find is that the unit can only really start to generate resistance above 10kmh which is pretty hard to achieve on a 14%+ slope for any length of time.

The newer videos are excellent quality with the latest being on Blu Ray giving HD images for a 220 km route along the Route Des Grandes Alpes.

http://www.tacx.com/


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (8 Oct 2012)

Tracx VR is what I have.
I have the Tacx Genius Multiplayer model

http://www.tacxvr.com/


----------



## ColinJ (8 Oct 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Is there such a thing as a turbo trainer that hooks the bike up to a large screen so that you get the feel of riding through real roads countryside etc in your living room?


I reckon that New Zealand tour is what you need to get you through the coming winter, not a turbo trainer! 

(Having said that, I can verify that oldfatfool's winter turbo training was highly effective - he emerged much leaner and fitter than before the winter!)


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2012)

There is some of that tarmac stuff right outside the front door, then there is also some muddy stuff not far away ! Real reality.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Oct 2012)

If you want biggun, i'll stand there, toot a horn every now and again and flick currants at you intermittently. For that 'real world' experience.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Oct 2012)

And I will run alongside you dressed as a banana and wave flags, if that floats your boat.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Oct 2012)

thanks chaps...


----------



## suffolkcindy (10 Oct 2012)

A friend of mine made his own video and just replayed it while he was on the turbo in winter. Seems cheap option although for some reason feels a little 'sad' 
But then turbo ing on my own in a garage is very sad 
Lets ALL go to new zealand!!!


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2012)

I'm designing a hyper-reality turbo trainer. It consists of a real bike ridden outdoors, so the rider can see and hear things. The aim is to recreate the real cycling experience as much as possible while dispensing with expensive training devices.

Just got to think of a name for my invention. Do you think the name "bicycle" will sell?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> I'm designing a hyper-reality turbo trainer. It consists of a real bike ridden outdoors, so the rider can see and hear things. The aim is to recreate the real cycling experience as much as possible while dispensing with expensive training devices.
> 
> Just got to think of a name for my invention. Do you think the name "bicycle" will sell?


 
You could add a very expensive full HD camera that feeds some glasses that have small tv screens in them so it looks and feels just like the real thing, then put a picture of a fruit on it and tell everyone how well built it is and it will sell like hot cakes fruit


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> You could add a very expensive full HD camera that feeds some glasses that have small tv screens in them so it looks and feels just like the real thing, then put a picture of a fruit on it and tell everyone how well built it is and it will sell like hot cakes fruit


 
Have you been on the ale already ?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> Have you been on the ale already ?


 
I am just formulating my plan for world domination


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> I'm designing a hyper-reality turbo trainer. It consists of a real bike ridden outdoors, so the rider can see and hear things. The aim is to recreate the real cycling experience as much as possible while dispensing with expensive training devices.
> 
> Just got to think of a name for my invention. Do you think the name "bicycle" will sell?


nope, you have it all wrong.

Your idea is sound but frankly your marketing is letting you down.

You really need to engage with your audience and invoke feelings of technology and freedom. Single letters are big right now as is the predilection to place an "i" in the name of anything technological.

perhaps focus on Being at one, Being out and Being involved.

"B" seems a good start.

Now, to focus on the great outdoors, the fresh air the hills, the ups and the downs, like Hiking.

perhaps "hike" is a good tag

I've got it...

I propose *B-ike*


----------



## suffolkcindy (10 Oct 2012)

Hang on...there is ice in winter and it took me two years to get over my last head tarmac interaction so please dont be TOO dismissive of us folks who try and keep fit during icey winters...my personal solution is to bugger off to warmer countries but not everyone can do that. 
Turbos are useful, surely


----------



## BigonaBianchi (10 Oct 2012)

yeah...Cindy is right....not all of us are stupid enough tough enough to ride 50 miles a day in the snow and pissing rain and wind here in the uk.....I'm thinking of converting my garage into a tropical paradise complete with turbo trainer and huge screen....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Oct 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> yeah...Cindy is right....not all of us are stupid enough tough enough to ride 50 miles a day in the snow and ****ing rain and wind here in the uk.....I'm thinking of converting my garage into a tropical paradise complete with turbo trainer and huge screen....



I have a turbo trainer and it is the most boring thing I have ever used, these days the only thing I seem to use it for is to mount the bike on so I can diagnose gear change problems.

Looking at my mileages this year the second highest monthly mileage I did was in January on my hybrid I just made sure I wrapped up warm and I was good for between 20 and 30 miles before my feet got cold.


----------



## Licramite (10 Oct 2012)

Music guys , I use the turbo trainer in crap weather or i,ve only got 1/2 hour to spare of an evening , - or (indoor training bike) as I call it,
but I love it, mp3 player on full up ZZ TOP or lady marmalade and blast it + my greatist fan to give me the dream tail wind and keep me cool

the idea of a track video to follow would be good, I just shut my eyes and run through my running days in breacon and scotland.

but indoor cycling is great, disco on a bike


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2012)

I've been riding through the winter since I was 6, and the first flake of snow had me heading for the shed and hailing out the Trance. At work its great, and in bad snow I've got to places no one else could, one one occasion sitting with a casualty alone for several hours because no one (except one of my students, a PCSO who later arrived to help) could get to him.

In 37 years of cycling I've not had that many Offs, and most of them in the dry. Trust me, a face plant in August hurts as much as in February.

And on top of it all the poor surfaces, weather, poor visibility etc can improve your fitness, core strength, control skills, anticipation... your not doggedly keeping your fitness going on an indoor trainer, you're missing a trick.

I appreciate they can be very useful tools for stuff like heart-rate based exercises etc, but as a substitute for actually riding... nah.


----------



## Licramite (11 Oct 2012)

of course your right - thiers no substitute for the real thing.
I admit it - I,m a wimp -
I think the norway artic exercise finished me off, ever since I,ve hated the cold and the wet with a vengence.

I,ve only got summer lycra, do you recommend just getting the arm and leg add on bits or a full new lycra winter outfit.


----------



## Licramite (11 Oct 2012)

"But then turbo ing on my own in a garage is very sad 
Lets ALL go to new zealand!!! "

I,m with suffokcindy on this one.


----------

